#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ε.Ε.Τ.Ε.Μ.: περιοδικό

## Theo

Το περιοδικό κάθε πότε το στέλνουν?

Η γυναίκα μου έχει τελειώσει ΣΕΛΕΤΕ καιείναι γραμμένη ΕΕΤΕΜ και το λαμβάνει 2 φορές το χρόνο !!

Ισχύει η συχνότητα αυτή ?

----------


## cna

Κανονικά το περιοδικό εκδίδεται ανά τρεις μήνες άρα λογικά 4 φορές τον χρόνο. Αυτό βέβαια τελευταία δεν τηρείται λόγω επαυξημένων εξόδων (μάλλον) και απουσία εσόδων πέραν της συνδρομής των μελών.

----------


## vasgi

Υπάρχει και ηλεκτρονικό στην ιστοσελίδα της εετεμ .

----------


## JTB

Αθλιο το περιοδικό της ΕΕΤΕΜ συγκρινόμενο με τις άλλες τεχνικές εκδόσεις... 
Από άρθρα έχει μόνο κλάψες για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα, τόσο που γίνεται γραφικό... Από πληροφόρηση, μόνο κάτι μηχανολογικά συνήθως... Από διαφημίσεις και ενημέρωση τίποτα.... Μακάρι να γινόταν μόνο ηλεκτρονικό να γλυτώναν και τα έξοδα... Αλλά και πάλι κάποιος πρέπει να ασχοληθεί...

----------


## cna

Συνάδελφε συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι σε σύγκριση με άλλα περιοδικά είναι άθλιο. Πρέπει όμως να συνυπολογίσουμε ότι τα άλλα περιοδικά (όπως αυτό του ΤΕΕ) εκδίδονται τόσο πλούσια επειδή οι οργανισμοί μου τα εκδίδουν έχουν διαφορετικό επίπεδο χρηματοδότησης. Σκέψου μόνο ότι η ΕΕΤΕΜ δεν εισπράττει τίποτα από τις αμοιβές ιδιωτικών έργων ή τα δημόσια έργα παρά μόνον τις ετήσιες συνδρομές μας. Όσο  για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα εφ' όσον είναι πάγιο πρόβλημα λογικά καταλαμβάνουν πάγια θέση στο περιοδικό.

----------

